
Design analysis of BERG’s Little Printer - mgunes
http://vitor.io/little-printer-design-analysis
======
Wingman4l7
Reminds me of this successful Kickstarter I just saw[1]; I didn't realize
portable thermal printers had so much potential.

[1]: [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1953425088/mprinter-
an-a...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1953425088/mprinter-an-analog-
printer-for-a-digital-world)

------
zoidb
My first reaction to this is why.. why would anyone want something like this.
If you are smart enough to use one of these things it seems likely that you
have a smart phone. Maybe it's hipster appeal? _shrug_ I don't get it but if
this product found a niche and it's selling (or will sell) good for them!

~~~
yangle
Moreover, it seems that this printer uses thermal paper, which contains
Bisphenol A (carcinogen). <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bisphenol_A>

~~~
Wingman4l7
Wow, I didn't know that! From ye olde Wikipedia:

"Bisphenol A is a preferred color developer in carbonless copy paper and
thermal paper, with the most common public exposure coming from some thermal
point of sale receipt paper."

The next question would be: what is the uptake of handling thermal paper like,
as compared to the usual examples of eating food from cans that have BPA in
their liners, or drinking from bottles that have BPA in the plastic?

